# Braking



## bjoneill (Apr 13, 2008)

First time post; Pics to follow.

Found a great deal on a 2010 RS. Love the ride. I had some DA 7800 wheels that I swapped for the Fulcrum 7s immediately. Only problem is that on fast descents I get very bad brake squeal, even shuddering anytime I brake during cornering. Heavy braking prior to entering the corner and everything is fine. But even light trail braking in the corner and the brakes squeal and chatter which sets up a harmonic and can start the whole bike shaking, and the brakes feel like their fading. 

Tried toeing in and sanding the stock Ultegra pads. Cleaning the wheels with alcohol. Getting more weight toward the rear, shifting forward, more body english. No difference.

Had the wheels on a Cannondale Six/13 prior and never had this problem. 

Please, any help is appreciated. If I just have to adjust and brake much earlier, so be it. But I gotta say, it is SCAAARY if I carry too much speed into a corner and try to use either brake. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

